# What are you listening to...



## dtzitko (Feb 28, 2010)

right now? In your car? Most frequently?

I use public transportation, so I'm always listening to music. Just curious what you guys have in your CD players/on your ipod/last record you played/etc...

So, what music are you listening to the most lately?

I've been listening to...
Modest Mouse - The Moon and Antarctica
Modest Mouse - The Lonesome Crowded West
Queen - Various songs


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 28, 2010)

Usually I listen to Queen or Peter Gabriel.


----------



## dtzitko (Feb 28, 2010)

Dmitri said:


> Usually I listen to Queen or Peter Gabriel.



I like it...anything in particular? Favorite album or a few songs?


----------



## RyanLilly (Feb 28, 2010)

Good choices so far. 

I use Pandora a lot on my iPhone. Recently, I've been starting with Pearl Jam and letting Pandora take it from there.


----------



## Dmitri (Mar 1, 2010)

dtzitko said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > Usually I listen to Queen or Peter Gabriel.
> ...



Just random. I have a bunch of songs and just put it on random song.


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.last.fm/listen/artist/Am...isten%2Fartist%2FAmethystium%2Fsimilarartists

^^ right now
I do have a profile there but I tend to end up listening to that radio block most of the time


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 1, 2010)

lately,
Otep-Smash the control machine.
Social D-
Hailstorm-

And whatever's on radio here and there.


----------



## dtzitko (Mar 1, 2010)

Overread said:


> Amethystium Radio ? Last.fm
> 
> ^^ right now
> I do have a profile there but I tend to end up listening to that radio block most of the time



That's not bad stuff, I can see myself zonking out to that for a while doing some work.

Last.fm is awesome, but I don't use the radio. I usually just use it to find new music.

A friend of mine got me into this band, Passion Pit, and I can't stop listening to one song in particular. I've probably listened to it 5 times today already. Passion Pit ? Little Secrets ? Video & free listening at Last.fm


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2010)

Yah I agree Last FM is great for finding new music - how I found that band and a few others!


----------



## ristretto (Jul 30, 2014)

XTRMNTR - Primal Scream
The Information - Beck
Divine Madness - Madness (best of)
Master & Everyone - Bonnie 'Prince' Billy
Firebird - Tomita


----------



## Dikkie (Jan 24, 2017)

Right now:
Vive La Fête, 2013 album.... the Oiseau Bleu song. Makes me feel melancholic. The way I like to be.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Overread (Jan 24, 2017)

EDIT - wait this thread is 6 years old! 
Pretty sure we've got some more recent music sharing threads up there in off topic that aren't 6 years old!


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jan 25, 2017)

The Moana soundtrack. On repeat. All day. Every day. 

Yes, I have two toddlers. 

Don't get me wrong, I adore Lin-Manuel Miranda and bought the album within ten minutes of leaving the theater. It's just the constant repetition...On the other hand, there's nothing cuter than listening to a four-year-old try to rap along with Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2017)

Tinnitus.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 25, 2017)

I am curently listening to the sounds of chicken soup stock boiling down...oh wait, there's the timer beeping!


----------



## DanOstergren (Jan 26, 2017)

I haven't been able to take this off repeat.


----------



## greatchimney (Mar 24, 2017)

One Republic - Counting Stars


----------



## table1349 (Mar 24, 2017)

The rain and distant thunder from the wonderful spring thunderstorm we are getting this evening.


----------



## fstr n u (Mar 24, 2017)

When i pulled up views of acoustic music on my itunes account this is what i have (not in order):
1. Nikki Yanofsky: Miss you when i'm drunk
2. Boyce Avenue (Ne-Yo Cover): Because of you
3. Train: Get to me (KFOG Live)
4. Ron Pope: I'm yours
5. Edwin McCain: I'll be


----------



## anngrant (Mar 25, 2017)

Lady in red dancing with me...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## anngrant (Mar 25, 2017)

i


jcdeboever said:


>


it's one of my favouvorites!


----------



## Overread (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Ysarex (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 25, 2017)

Diana Ross is like a fine macro lens.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 25, 2017)

Give it a few seconds to start up, she is amazing, ten minutes of amazing.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2017)

...the soft whirrrrrrr of this iMac's internal drive...


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 25, 2017)

Ysarex said:


>


Awesome! Gonna play that on the trip to Canada Monday


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## pixmedic (Mar 25, 2017)

dtzitko said:


> right now? In your car? Most frequently?



my wife. 





ok ok...not really _*listening*_ per se...
but i do hear some sort of noise coming from her general direction. 







please dont tag her in this thread.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## waday (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## limr (Aug 8, 2017)

Artists | Dischord Records


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 15, 2017)

No shame.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## jaomul (Aug 20, 2017)

The radio.....at work


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Derrel (Aug 23, 2017)

Love this story of Louise Brooks. Do a Google look-up on her and find some of her still publicity pictures...some look very modern! (Video is silent for the first 41 seconds!)


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Ysarex (Sep 20, 2017)

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 20, 2017)

Ysarex said:


> Joe


What an incredible tenor. I have a nice download of his art. He is somewhat pretentious but all you can do is listen and enjoy


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 20, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > Joe
> ...



Tenors and Sopranos -- prima donnas too many of them.

Joe


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 20, 2017)

Man, you folks listen to some strange stuff. Not sure I could post half the music I listen to. Boot me right out of here. Lol. The latest stuck in my head is from Theory of a Deadman. RX. Look that up. Just don't let the kiddies listen.


----------

